# I need help with my little screamer...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok- I've been trying to deal with this by myself for a while now and some "remedies" worked a little but I think I should ask for your help at this point...I'm running out of ideas and now nothing seems to be really working. BABY is my little...baby but she's been having these hormonal stages for the last year. I blamed the screaming on the hormones... I went on different sites and talked to lots of people and they all seem to say it's normal and there's nothing one can do. I really doubt that...so maybe you guys can help shed some light...
She screams and when I say SCREAMS I mean SCREECHING, EAR PIERCING at times...I can't leave the room without her screaming for me. Sometimes going to the bathroom is impossible without setting her off...Mornings are horrible...I can't be on the phone sometimes because as soon as she sees me talking she starts her fit. Sometimes she screams even AFTER I pick her up so I am at a loss. 
I increased her sleep to over 12hrs of dark, keep changing her cage around, tried covering her when she's screaming and uncovering when she's quiet. That doesn't work well since she's out most of the time and I have to go pick her up (give her attention) then put her in. 

I really don't know what to do anymore. If this is normal then I'll live with it -I love her no matter what but I can't hear myself think sometimes!

PS- When I cover her, most time I guarantee you she'll start "doing the dance".... She's did lay a clutch jan 2007 (her first) and I've managed to avoid it so far but I don't know what to do anymore..If it's not eggs or attention it's screaming...

HELP!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie was a shocking screamer for a while when she was a baby, but for me earlier bed time worked and she doesn't scream often anymore. Both mine will start yelling at the top of their lungs if i walk into my room and then walk out without them, but they quite down. 

Is there some way you can distract her from screaming. You've probably already got all this, but lots of shreddy toys for chewing can help a lot i find. Or a paper bag stuffed with shredded paper and millet. My guys are silent if they have a millet pinata.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> You've probably already got all this, but lots of shreddy toys for chewing can help a lot i find. Or a paper bag stuffed with shredded paper and millet. My guys are silent if they have a millet pinata.


Yea, she does have some shreddy toys- I had to remove most of her hanging toys since she was using them for the "happy dance" but now she still does it- toys or no toys. She has some shredders on the bottom of the cage that she plays with sometimes. I'm going to try the paperbag with millet and paper...knowing her she'll probably run for her life when she sees it... You're lucky that Cookie's quieted down....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's my paper bag toy. I found that putting the extra bits of shredded paper on the outside helped to get them used to it initially. Now they'll go straight to shredding, with or without the extra bits.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the idea- I hope that can keep her busy- we'll see how long it lasts. She's not too much into toys-only when she's in the mood.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> She's not too much into toys


Georgie is the same way she gets down low on her perch and sticks her head under the toys at an odd angle ...lol I think I am going to have the same probelem with toys as you do with baby.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I think I am going to have the same probelem with toys as you do with baby.



Yea- sounds REALLY familiar- as cruel as it sounds, take out the toys or place them somewhere where they aren't hanging. Baby has alot of toys on the floor now...where she can't do anything.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I just might have to do that she hasn't tried anything yet but I don't like the way she is looking at them if you know what I mean


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> but I don't like the way she is looking at them if you know what I mean



LOL!!! You're funny. I wouldn't wait for her to try something- she's just figuring our what she CAN do with them so change it up before she gets a chance. You don't want eggs!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> You don't want eggs!


I only want eggs if there is something in them...LOL and she is way to young for that yet


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I only want eggs if there is something in them...LOL and she is way to young for that yet


AHA! I knew it...you're planning something aren't you?! A tiel farm?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> AHA! I knew it...you're planning something aren't you?! A tiel farm?


wouldn't that be great  I am sure my neighbours would love it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a video of BABY Cookie  doing the little mating dance for Blinkie. You can compare it to Georgie and see if it's the same behaviour.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxWI4WlySC4


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Here is a video of BABY Cookie  doing the little mating dance for Blinkie. You can compare it to Georgie and see if it's the same behaviour.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxWI4WlySC4



OMG!!! That is the funniest thing ever! I didn't realize Blinkie is such a flirt! and COOKIE!!! Bending down for him...oh no Bea!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> OMG!!! That is the funniest thing ever! I didn't realize Blinkie is such a flirt! and COOKIE!!! Bending down for him...oh no Bea!


He's gotten as far as mounting her, but then he falls off and gets all embarrassed. Since Cookie's becoming even more ... "willing" ....  i shoo him (or any of the other boys) away before things get too serious.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> He's gotten as far as mounting her, but then he falls off and gets all embarrassed. Since Cookie's becoming even more ... "willing" ....  i shoo him (or any of the other boys) away before things get too serious.


Oh boy- I hope Cookie doesn't mind but I showed a few people the link- it's really halarious! It's good that you're not letting him do anything now that she's a young lady and starting to be hormonal. It's super cute though. You should send it in to America's funniest videos..or Aussies'...hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless his little cotton socks!!! He's really showing off to Cookie and well, what can I say about her...the little hussy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww bless his little cotton socks!!!


LOL!!! That had me cracking up!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> LOL!!! That had me cracking up!


Ditto!!


----------

